# Overdue?



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Is gestation for mollies every 4 weeks?

I hear from some 4 week, others 4 to 6 weeks and even some have said 2 months 

My molly was due last monday, and even though she has gone into a box shape, she is still very active, and don't seem in the slightest ready to have them. 

Or is she just overdue?


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Gestation is on an average between 4 to 6 weeks. Some take longer to drop than others. There are various factors to consider when it comes to mollys. water temp, water quality and above all, comfort. These fish are known to deliver stillborns and even die without giving birth.

A lil rock salt (non iodized salt) in the water will be appreciated by the molly.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

MetalHead said:


> A lil rock salt (non iodized salt) in the water will be appreciated by the molly.


The other fish wouldn't appreciate it as much though, right?


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

thats what i have been told but personal experience states the otherwise.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Bah almost 6 weeks, and my molly still hasn't had her second batch lol


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

try feeding her some boiled shell-less peas.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

She don't seem to be interested. She sure is in no hurry to have them


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Week 8 and still nothing!!!


----------

